# First Time Rider



## itodd (Apr 19, 2009)

I took the Carolinian from Charlotte, NC to Alexandria, VA on April 11, 2009. This was my first ever train adventure. I only rode a plane for the first time a few years ago and have since caught the travel bug. The train left on time (7:40 am). I was so surprised when we simply walked onto the train without going through anything comparable to airport security. I had upgraded to business class. The woman that greeted us told us where to sit. This was a little surprising because I was under the impression there were no assigned seats. Seemingly she placed everyone that was headed to the same destination in the same area of the train. Her mood waxed and waned throughout the day. She would smile and be friendly one moment and later she would look at you like "what is it now?" Needless to say, her customer service was not consistent or impressive. The seats were comfortable, I was very happy to have outlets right at the seat. THe foot rest was a nice touch also. I think we were barely offered any drinks but had to ask for these instead from out "hostess." I did bring along our own lunch but did purchase a small snack from the cafe car. The ride was supposed to be around 8 hours but ended up taking around 9 1/2. I wasn't on a schedule so this wasn't a problem. The amtrak workers were not friendly on the train. Those would be my only complaints. I loved the fact that I had room to walk around. Loved the fact that I could go to the cafe car and sit and read and just get a change of location. Getting business class was great because it separated me from a load of teenagers that were traveling on the train via the coach car. The only interactions I had to have with them was seeing them get food on the cafe car. (Not that I have anything against teenagers but a long train ride with their silliness and attempts to be cool can wear out anyone). I arrived feeling fine. No exhaustion from stress or cramped seats. I didn't take the train back due to schedule changes which would have put me on the train all night long so instead I flew back home. This flight reminded me how wonderful the train ride was. Security was stressful as ever. I spent nearly 8 hours in 3 different airports (DCA, ALT, CLT) which during that time I still could have been home via train had the original schedule not changed due to rail work. Will I do it again? You bet I will. More relaxing (in spite of grouchy workers), cheaper and just a plain old change of pace.


----------



## gswager (Apr 19, 2009)

You've encountered a bad apple of Amtrak employee. Otherwise, thanks for the wonderful report and your thoughts about Amtrak riding.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 19, 2009)

itodd said:


> This was my first ever train adventure. ... I was so surprised when we simply walked onto the train without going through anything comparable to airport security. ... so instead I flew back home. This flight reminded me how wonderful the train ride was. Security was stressful as ever.


That is why I'd rather take a train then fly. My last flight was in 2003, and I'm not looking forward to whenever the next time is. In fact, I had to go to Portland, OR (for the 2nd time in 5 months) and I took Amtrak, while the other person flew out west.



> Will I do it again? You bet I will. More relaxing (in spite of grouchy workers), cheaper and just a plain old change of pace.


Glad you feel that way! The next time will be better - and the times after that will be better than that!

BTW - Great report. It's always good to hear from new riders! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## jackal (Apr 20, 2009)

Great report!

Flying's not _always_ bad. Eventually, you get the hang of things like security procedures and they bug you less. (I even actually enjoy layovers at new airports, since it lets me wander around them and feel like I'm off to somewhere exotic...kind of like wandering around one of the grand train stations of old!) It helps that I fly enough each year (about 25,000 paid miles) to maintain elite status, which means I get to go right to the front of security lines, get premium seating (and often an upgrade to first class), and get access to the helpful elite-line phone agents to help me in the rare event I have questions or can't do something online. (In fact, calling the Alaska Airlines MVP desk is so pleasant that I told one of their agents the other night that I needed to make sure I flew enough to requalify for MVP status just to ensure I could keep talking to them!)

And with various promotions and bonuses from maintaining elite status, I've obtained enough miles for several trips around the world in international first-class cabins, whose benefits include private sleeping pods and suites, special treatment at the airport (sometimes including complimentary limousine service or even wholly separate first-class-only drop-off areas and private check-in areas), access to exclusive lounges with free open bars (with top-shelf stuff!), in-lounge complimentary waiter-served dining, and luxurious spas and showers.

My recent trip to Australia was one of these, and I tell you what: I thoroughly enjoyed the experience of being pampered and treated like I was a wealthy jet-setter for 90 hours of my life! I actually _chose_ to fly the wrong way around the world (Los Angeles-London-Singapore-Sydney) simply to maximize my experience in first class, and I am very glad I did it...and look forward to doing it again as soon as I can!

But I digress. Honestly, though, given the choice to take the train CLT-WAS versus fly, I'd take the train for the exact reasons you mentioned: more relaxing, more comfortable seating, roughly equivalent time (depending on the routing), cheaper (the big one!), and--not least--because I LOVE TRAINS and riding them is so fun! 

One thing: you mentioned that the business class car attendant assigned you a seat. You are under the correct impression that there are no assigned seats _when you book your ticket_. However, depending on the passenger loads and operating conditions, you will usually find a seat assigned by the attendant as you board in order to simplify his/her task of making sure everyone gets off at their correct destinations (so they only have to address people in a small area rather than walk throughout an entire car--or entire train--looking for people getting off at a given station and ensuring they actually do get off). It is usually pretty easy to ask to either get a specific seat or move once you're on-board if you happen to be seated next to or near someone you'd rather not (a large, stinky guy or a crying baby, for example) or if you want a window seat on a specific side. Just mention it as you board. If the attendant is a nice one, you'll usually have no problem. (As to attendants with good versus bad attitudes, well, many of both kinds exist. I've found that usually the closer you get to the northeast or Chicago, the more sour the attendants get. In the South or the West, where people are generally more open and friendly, the attitudes of the employees reflect that culture and tend to be friendlier and more accommodating.)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I was supposed to take the Carolinian last week but with all the track work and schdule changes I didn't want to get to CLT at 2:15 AM so that trip got the axe.

Good report though.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 20, 2009)

One thing that confused me from the report:



> I think we were barely offered any drinks but had to ask for these instead from out "hostess."


First, please don't call anybody a "hostess" even the airlines are cracking down on that-- I've noticed Amtrak personnel have a penchant for their proper title "attendant".

Secondly, you are aware that they don't bring the drinks to you, or actually offer them at all? The café attendant will give them to you gratís but you must go up to him/her and get them yourself by flashing your BC ticket stub. Some are smart and memorize BC pax as they walk in the door others need the stub every time you need a drink.


----------



## itodd (Apr 20, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> One thing that confused me from the report:
> 
> 
> > I think we were barely offered any drinks but had to ask for these instead from out "hostess."
> ...



Well attendant doesn't work either because this person did not attend to us at all. She left the cart at the back of business class and if we wanted anything we had to walk to her and ask her for it. Also, you can flash your ticket stub all you want at the cafe' person and she/he will not give you a free drink unless it is hot tea or hot coffee. Evidently, Amtrak doesn't run all trains the same.

Secondly, you weren't "confused" by my report but disagreed with it.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 21, 2009)

Amtraks is a DIY kind of thing-- they don't wait hand and foot on you because you paid $50 for a twelve hour trip (the cost on the Palmetto). They won't treat you like first class until you actually are first class (sleepers or Acela).


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 21, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Amtraks is a DIY kind of thing-- they don't wait hand and foot on you because you paid $50 for a twelve hour trip (the cost on the Palmetto). They won't treat you like first class until you actually are first class (sleepers or Acela).


He wasn't on the Palmetto he was on the 79/80 so the BC charge to ALX is more like $22 and the best Amtrak Employee I've ever met was a BC attendant on the Ethan Allen Express. So it really depends on the train. Granted he wasn't going to get you every drink you wanted he was still great.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Amtraks is a DIY kind of thing-- they don't wait hand and foot on you because you paid $50 for a twelve hour trip (the cost on the Palmetto). They won't treat you like first class until you actually are first class (sleepers or Acela).
> ...


I know he wasn't on the Palmetto-- I was using the Palmetto as the most expensive BC upgrade I have ever heard of for a one-way trip... WHich strengthens my case. He only paid $22. What does he want, hot towels and meal service?

Do the same run in coach man, and you'll find out that the $22 was worth the seat man, not the drinks.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 21, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Well he is a first time rider so who knows what he had thought going into it. All he is saying is that in his mind the level of service was not what he expected it to be for an Amtrak BC and he ran into a bad attendent. So its not a matter of his drinks or what he paid. I wish Amtrak came with Hot Towels and meal service in BC but hey you work with what the government gave you.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


BC seating on airplanes don't even get that level of perk. I just don't know if we can say this was a bad attendant if expectations were too high, and expectations on the class upgrade, not the performance of the attendant actually.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 21, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Yeah either way at least he seems to have a good outlook about riding Amtrak again and maybe the next time now that he has a better idea he will enjoy if more.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 21, 2009)

ANd that would be the most important part.


----------

